# Coffee Compass - Brighton Lanes Blend - and other beans



## twotone

Just got these beans from Coffeecompass with a couple of other bags of beans.

One word, fabulous!

That is all.

Very good review here below, I used his recipe and didn't even have to adjust my grinder from the previous beans.

http://www.koffster.com/blended-coffee/coffee-compass-brighton-lanes-blend/


----------



## stevogums

A great bean as espresso or in milk...









Enjoy


----------



## Mrboots2u

Hmm Koffster ..blast from the past....


----------



## twotone

I have them in milk as a cappa but tasting the espresso then it's perfect, no acidity or bitterness just real nice coffee.

Well impressed, will definitely be buying these again.


----------



## DoubleShot

Looking forward to hearing your comments on the other two beans you ordered from Coffee Compass too. Need to work my way through the three different beans from my Rave order, then I think Smallbatch might be next, followed by Coffee Compass. Can't wait to try Brighton Lanes Blend!


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> Hmm Koffster ..blast from the past....


I thought Brighton Lanes was more 87.56% tbh


----------



## twotone

DoubleShot said:


> Looking forward to hearing your comments on the other two beans you ordered from Coffee Compass too. Need to work my way through the three different beans from my Rave order, then I think Smallbatch might be next, followed by Coffee Compass. Can't wait to try Brighton Lanes Blend!


Will do DS, btw these BL beans are the easiest beans to use that I've used for a long time, no dialing in and no waste, first espresso was spot on but I've tightened up the grind a smidgen as the last extraction was a touch quick so will check that out tomorrow.

These beans are so good that my wife actually had two cappas today and she never drinks fresh cofffee, well not mine anyway, she mainly drinks nescafe instant (I know) or M&S latte when she's in town with my daughter.


----------



## DoubleShot

Which beans did you use immediately prior to Brighton Lanes, that meant almost no need to dial in?


----------



## twotone

DoubleShot said:


> Which beans did you use immediately prior to Brighton Lanes, that meant almost no need to dial in?


Rave's Sig Blend.


----------



## twotone

I'm finding these beans incredibly easy to use, the recipe in that link I posted is more or less spot on for chocolate milkshake type of cappas.

I tried 17g>28> @ about 30secs but it's a bit too 'fruity' a bit sharp tasting in the cup as an espresso however 17g>32g @ about 35secs is perfect with no aftertaste whatsoever.

They really are idiot proof these beans:coffee:


----------



## Obnic

Have to say I find most all coffeecompass beans easy to work with. I'm sitting on 500g Papua New Guinea Elimbari A that Richard recommended. Can't wait.


----------



## froggystyle

Ordered a bag of the lanes today, wanted to see what all the fuss is about!

We shall see....


----------



## shinsplint

Same here, ordered yesterday







I've been on Rave Italian Job for a few weeks, so looking forward to something different.


----------



## CamV6

Obnic said:


> I'm sitting on 500g Papua New Guinea Elimbari A that Richard recommended..


Sounds uncomfortable!


----------



## DoubleShot

Brighton Lanes Blend...the new Italian Job as far as popularity goes!


----------



## froggystyle

Tried these over the weekend, roasted 17th so maybe a few days early but i have enough to take me into the 10 day mark.

The wife likes them, 6oz flattie and she is happy, says they taste lovely.

For me, nice enough in a flattie, better black with a dash of hot water, but i want more from them i think.

Been pulling 30g from 19g in about 30 seconds, not played with them any further than that though.

Need to fire the gene up i think, have plenty of greens but been a bit lazy the last few weeks, need to go dark and satisfy my needs.


----------



## twotone

I loved them, 17g>32g in about 35 seconds was perfect but I drink mainly milk based coffee, got a load of nuts from them & not one sinked shot or wasted grind.

Hard to mess them up though, I tried 17g>36G & 17g>28g with all them decent however the nicest, IMO, was the above.

I'm onto the sweet bourbon espresso blend now which is just a wee bit better than the BL blend but not much better, the tasting notes are pretty much spot on and the recipes so far have been as the BL 17g>32G in about 35 seconds and again no waste or sink shots however I find that these beans need to be a wee bit finer ground than the BL blend.

I'm making cortados with the SBEB now and the coffee is a bit strong tasting not nasty or anything though but there are loads of nuts coming through the milk and chocolate too. I'm down to 16g>32g in about 35 seconds with the same amount of steamed milk.

I've still a bag of Java Jampit estate to open and really looking forward to those.

The beans from coffeecompass are fantastic I think, very fresh and very very easy to get right, I'll definitely be buying more this week from them as I'll be into the jampit beans by Friday.

Tony


----------



## jeebsy

twotone said:


> I've still a bag of Java Jampit estate to open and really looking forward to those.


An SO?


----------



## twotone

jeebsy said:


> An SO?


Yip

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/roasted-origin-coffee/indonesia/java-jampit-estate-500g.html


----------



## jeebsy

Be interesting to hear how you get on with it given your previous bad experiences with SOs


----------



## twotone

jeebsy said:


> Be interesting to hear how you get on with it given your previous bad experiences with SOs


Well if they are half as good as the two previous blends then I'll be one happy guy and I'm sure they will be.


----------



## cold war kid

What's the roast levl like on these?

I ordered some Malawi Giesha from coffee compass a while ago and found it over roasted for my tastes.


----------



## shinsplint

Sods law, mine have gone missing in the post lol.


----------



## froggystyle

cold war kid said:


> What's the roast levl like on these?
> 
> I ordered some Malawi Giesha from coffee compass a while ago and found it over roasted for my tastes.


between medium and dark in my eyes, did spot a couple of beans had oil on them.


----------



## twotone

shinsplint said:


> Sods law, mine have gone missing in the post lol.


I've just placed another order, the espresso selection at £26 delivered.

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/espresso-range/espresso-selection.html


----------



## DoubleShot

The rich and chocolatey Mediterranean Mocha sounds yummy.

How did you find the Java Jampit Tony?


----------



## twotone

DoubleShot said:


> The rich and chocolatey Mediterranean Mocha sounds yummy.
> 
> How did you find the Java Jampit Tony?


Not tried it yet DS, I've some beans to finish then I'll start on the Java.

I've going through these CC beans at a rate of knots, had four espressos today so far:good:

BTW, there's a fantastic review for some beans from a forum member on the CC site

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/review/product/list/id/113/category/7/


----------



## twotone

Incredible service from coffee compass, only one day to roast & deliver my beans, ordered them on the 24th and they were delivered on the 25th.

Two of the bags of beans were roasted the day I ordered on the 24th March and the other bag was roasted on the 20th March.

Tony


----------



## shinsplint

Well I have to admit i'm a bit underwhelmed so far with Brighton Lanes. Upon opening the bag I didnt get that lovely fresh smell that I get with others, and it seems a lighter roast than expected which is not really to my preference. However, the first couple of drinks i've made have been quite poor - i've had to tighten the grinder a fair bit (going from Rave's Italian job) and will update later once i've pulled a decent shot.


----------



## CamV6

How long have the beans rested for post roast date?

From what you say it sounds to me like they need to rest longer. About 10 days post roast should do it.

Also, how many g in the basket and how many g of liquid coffee out?

If you are that unhappy with them just call and speak to Richard at Coffeecompass. He's highly approachable and wont mind hearing your views and will look after you i'm quite sure


----------



## shinsplint

Cheers CamV6,

Its about 8 days now I think (pulled a shot this morning).

I'm not one for measuring, but I generally level-fill a double basket and run the shot until it starts to look translucent. With a 6 month old I can't devote enough time to be messing about. But my coffee is generally consistent enough.

I'll persevere with the Brighton Lanes now that i've adjusted the grind.


----------



## DoubleShot

shinsplunt

Time permitting, try measuring your dosage plus output using scales a few times. I challenge you to come back and say it did not improve your shots!


----------



## jeebsy

shinsplint said:


> With a 6 month old I can't devote enough time to be messing about. But my coffee is generally consistent enough.


Once you get in the habit of weighing it takes no time.


----------



## shinsplint

DoubleShot said:


> shinsplunt
> 
> Time permitting, try measuring your dosage plus output using scales a few times. I challenge you to come back and say it did not improve your shots!


Cheers DoubleShot, I don't doubt it would improve my shots to a degree, and it may be something I try in the future, but for now i'm generally happy with my coffee.


----------



## froggystyle

This morning i didn't weigh my shots, only because i was tired and couldn't be bothered, pulled two shots from the Vario of Brighton lanes, both stopped at 14 seconds, then both stopped at 30 seconds on the pour as an americano.

Both tasted very different.

This is the first time in a long time i have not weighed, and will be the last...


----------



## twotone

DoubleShot said:


> How did you find the Java Jampit Tony?


Just started on the Java and first impressions are very good, the beans need a bit finer grind than the previous two lots of beans but I like these beans and expect once I get the grind right then they will be even better, really nice in milk BTW.

First shot was a touch acidic but in milk it was very good, I adjusted the grind a touch finer for the second shot and the acidic taste was a bit less and still very good in milk.

Kind of reminds of Stewart's Old Brown Java funnily enough but I would say these beans are nicer.

And, again there is absolutely no waste with CC's beans, I've not had one sink shot with any of the beans from them and they really are incredibly easy to use. If I were running a cafe or similar then I wouldn't go anywhere else for my beans cause it is pretty difficult to make a bad coffee with them.

I'm doing 17g>32g in about 30 seconds-ish.

Tony


----------



## m4lcs67

I have been a lover of Brighton Lanes for a while now, but I also really like Sweet Bourbon from Coffee Compass as well.


----------



## froggystyle

Last shot of this bean pulled, looking back i think for me in milk its not that exciting, as an americano it suits me better.


----------



## twotone

My first two shots of the Java have been 'interesting' this morning, I ground them way too fine and as a result the first shot pulled in about 1min 30 secs so thought that would be a sinker but it was surprisingly good to taste and really good in milk, the second shot was slightly shorter at about 1min 25 seconds and still decent to taste and in milk you can taste and smell the roasted beans, it's like they are a bit burnt almost like burnt toast but the cappas are still good.

I've adjusted the grinder to shorten the next shots so will report back once I've pulled another shot.

BTW, those two shots were really oily looking in the cup.


----------



## DoubleShot

WOW Tony, I've never had nor heard of such long extraction times. Surely that's bordering on choking your machine? Amazing though that you say no sinked shots and that they taste good. A very rare bean indeed as I'm sure had it been something else you'd be wincing and then arching over the sink!


----------



## twotone

DoubleShot said:


> WOW Tony, I've never had nor heard of such long extraction times. Surely that's bordering on choking your machine? Amazing though that you say no sinked shots and that they taste good. A very rare bean indeed as I'm sure had it been something else you'd be wincing and then arching over the sink!


That's the thing with all of these beans from CC DS, you simply can't make bad coffee with them, amazing!

I really struggled with Rave's SIG blend and must have wasted about 250gs of beans out of a 1kg bag trying to get a decent shot but not with these beans.

I recall pulling a 54sec shot with a bag of beans I had earlier in the year and the coffee was rank, couldn't even sniff it far less drink it.

I'm already thinking that the Java beans are the best of the three lots of beans so far from CC.


----------



## twotone

m4lcs67 said:


> I have been a lover of Brighton Lanes for a while now, but I also really like Sweet Bourbon from Coffee Compass as well.


I liked the SB too, so far I would rank the beans Java>SB>BL but there isn't a lot in it.

I drink all of my coffee in milk either as a cappa or cortado.

Tony


----------



## DoubleShot

Tony.

Can you please perform an experiment for me...

Pull a 2 minute shot with Java Jampit and try it as espresso and then post back what it tasted like?

Thanks.


----------



## DoubleShot

twotone said:


> I liked the SB too, so far I would rank the beans Java>SB>BL but there isn't a lot in it.


Java was my suggestion to you if you recall when you were looking for a third variety for your next order. Credit goes to dfk41 as it was a recommendation of his as to how it ended up on my list of beans I wish to try.


----------



## twotone

DoubleShot said:


> Tony.
> 
> Can you please perform an experiment for me...
> 
> Pull a 2 minute shot with Java Jampit and try it as espresso and then post back what it tasted like?
> 
> Thanks.


Ok will do, do you want me to grind the beans as per above (really fine) or just pull a two minute shot?


----------



## jeebsy

The fifty second ristretto and ninety second ristretto were briefly in vogue on here


----------



## froggystyle

1.30!! milk will always mask the mistakes, as DS says try it before putting milk in, i would bet it doesnt taste to great compared to a 30 second shot!


----------



## DoubleShot

I'm thinking really fine. Otherwise a two minute shot is going to be very diluted!


----------



## DoubleShot

froggystyle

Shhh! 

Let the experiment begin...


----------



## twotone

froggystyle said:


> 1.30!! milk will always mask the mistakes, as DS says try it before putting milk in, i would bet it doesnt taste to great compared to a 30 second shot!


No it didn't but it wasn't horrible or nothing like horrible, I tried it in the cup before the milk, it was fine obviously not as good as the first two shots last night but it certainly wasn't undrinkable.


----------



## twotone

DoubleShot said:


> I'm thinking really fine. Otherwise a two minute shot is going to be very diluted!


Okay will reset the grinder and pull a two minute shot but it will have to be later as I'm heading out the door right now:exit:


----------



## DoubleShot

No rush Sir. Have a good day.


----------



## greenm

Getting good results as well around 35 secs 17g>32g, what brewing temps do people recommend


----------



## twotone

Okay pulled a shot as follows.

17g>65g @ 120secs

Tasted the espresso and it was a bit weak tasting with some bitterness and loads of caramel.

Not in anyway unpleasant, wouldn't like to drink my espresso like this but I have had worse and similar in the past.

In a cappa it was really pretty okay/decent, loads of chocolate and caramel coming through and it is actually a decent cappa, I certainly wouldn't send it back if I had bought this in a cafe or where ever.

Very very impressed by these beans.

Tony


----------



## twotone

greenm said:


> Getting good results as well around 35 secs 17g>32g, what brewing temps do people recommend


I'm using an Expobar DB espresso machine set at 92 degrees.


----------



## greenm

twotone said:


> I'm using an Expobar DB espresso machine set at 92 degrees.


Thanks for info, I have mine set at 94 degrees so I will give 92 a shot


----------



## DoubleShot

Think mine and jeebsy's are set to 93 degrees? Also seen mention of 94 being used. Tony, are you finding your drinks hot enough at 92?

Thanks for completing the 120 secs experiment. Those beans will definitely receive some of my custom very soon!


----------



## greenm

twotone said:


> I'm using an Expobar DB espresso machine set at 92 degrees.


Do you find lowering temp gives you less acidity (not that I am finding much)


----------



## twotone

Re-adjusted the grinder so second shot 17g>34g @ 28secs

Espresso looks amazing in the cup, really nice crema, the coffee tastes sweet, caramel & chocolate and smells really nice, a sort of floral smell with no sourness and just a hint of bitterness and very nice in the mouth, a great espresso that I would be over the moon about if served in a resteraunt or cafe.

In milk it's good but I think this particular shot is better as an espresso but in milk it's like a mild chocolate milkshake, really enjoyable coffee.

These are the best beans I've tried since I bought the Expobar and some of the best beans I've ever had, they're excellent.


----------



## twotone

greenm said:


> Do you find lowering temp gives you less acidity (not that I am finding much)


I've never used anything else, the machine came set with that temp and I read somewhere that 92 degrees is the optimum temp for espresso so just left it.


----------



## greenm

twotone said:


> Re-adjusted the grinder so second shot 17g>34g @ 28secs
> 
> Espresso looks amazing in the cup, really nice crema, the coffee tastes sweet, caramel & chocolate and smells really nice, a sort of floral smell with no sourness and just a hint of bitterness and very nice in the mouth, a great espresso that I would be over the moon about if served in a resteraunt or cafe.
> 
> In milk it's good but I think this particular shot is better as an espresso but in milk it's like a mild chocolate milkshake, really enjoyable coffee.
> 
> These are the best beans I've tried since I bought the Expobar and some of the best beans I've ever had, they're excellent.


I agree better as an espresso, doesn't cut through the milk enough in a milk based beverage


----------



## twotone

DoubleShot said:


> Think mine and jeebsy's are set to 93 degrees? Also seen mention of 94 being used. Tony, are you finding your drinks hot enough at 92?
> 
> Thanks for completing the 120 secs experiment. Those beans will definitely receive some of my custom very soon!


Aye the coffee is fine at that temp but I do warm the cups with hot water before pulling a shot.

Might try upping the temp to 93 though.


----------



## DoubleShot

Yup, I always pre-heat the cups with hot water. I think you'll notice a difference of taste in the cup even though a 1 or 2 degree doesn't sound much. Keep us posted of your findings. Thanks.


----------



## twotone

greenm said:


> Do you find lowering temp gives you less acidity (not that I am finding much)


I'm not finding much either in any of the three lots beans I've had from CC so far.


----------



## froggystyle

twotone said:


> bit weak tasting with some bitterness


Thats over extraction!

Try the same input but with an output time more around 35 seconds, and compare..


----------



## DoubleShot

froggystyle

Worry not, this was purely an experiment for scientific purposes. It was never going to be used on a regular basis going forward!


----------



## mgreen

I tried 92 degrees and liked it a lot, seemed to produce even more crema too, quite impressed with the double walled insulated espresso glasses I brought for keeping it all at the right temperature, so all good


----------



## twotone

mgreen said:


> I tried 92 degrees and liked it a lot, seemed to produce even more crema too, quite impressed with the double walled insulated espresso glasses I brought for keeping it all at the right temperature, so all good


I upped the temp first to 93 degrees C and then to 94 degrees C, not sure if there is much of a difference between the three temp settings though.


----------



## greenm

twotone said:


> I upped the temp first to 93 degrees C and then to 94 degrees C, not sure if there is much of a difference between the three temp settings though.


A very easy bean to get good results with, but for me it has a really smooth mouth feel at lower temps


----------



## DoubleShot

I've not yet experimented with adjusting brew temperature, always leave it the same as it was set when I got my machine. But good to know your findings greenm.


----------



## twotone

Well guys I've just finished the Java Jampit beans, absolutey superb beans I think, great as espresso, cortado, Americano and of course cappa.

Maybe not as good as Brighton Lanes in milk but just great beans which I loved making coffee from and, as I've mentioned a few times now, almost impossible to make a bad coffee from the beans from CC.

One odd thing that I did notice with the Jampit beans was that on occassion I had very long extraction times relative to the previous shot, don't know if that was to do with the beans sitting in the hopper (I only put about 150g of beans into the grinder hopper at a time) but sometimes I was extracting at about 35 seconds or so and then a shot would take about 55 seconds for the same dose (17g>32g) but there was no real big difference in taste and I just adjusted the grinder slightly to a coarser grind and then the next shot would be back down to the 30-ish seconds time.

Also, I noticed in a couple of Americanos that there were some (very little) coffee grinds in the bottom of the cup, never noticed this with any other coffee types just the odd Americano, I'm presuming that is down to the fine grinds getting through the Mazzoco (sp) 17g basket?

I'm just about to start on the next lot of beans which are Espresso Gusto Gold blend, these seem to be quite different from what I've been drinking so far so should be interesting.

Tony

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/espresso-range/espresso-gusto-500g.html


----------



## twotone

Hi guys, I'm now well into the Gusto Gold blend beans, taken me a wee while to dial them in but still no sink shots or wasted shots even at long extraction times which have been as long as 60 seconds.

I have managed to get the extraction time down now for the latest drink to about 32seconds with a dose of 17g>38g and this is the best so far, the espresso is amazing looking in the cup, great thick looking coffee with good crema, as an espresso the taste is caramel and sweet and really nice (no sugar required here) to the taste but in milk however it is fabulous, the best yet IMO.

No bitterness or acidity just a real nice coffee, I need to get the extraction time and the dose down a wee bit so will try that next and report back.

Tony


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ive changed the title of this thread to reflect there is alot of feedback on not just the Brighton Lanes Blend but Coffee Compass beans in general


----------



## 7493

I'm in love with Coffee Compass beans!

Not so keen on the Brighton Lanes but the "Mystery Blend" is a delicious everyday drink as is "Hill & Valley". However, my favourites to date are "Java Jampit Estate", "Indian Bibi Plantation" and "Medium Roast Caravanserai" followed by "Monsoon Malabar" and "Jampit Hit". These are all fairly dark (Jampit Hit especially so!) They all seem very forgiving and the only problem I've had so far was with the Java Jampit. Had a couple of sour shots until I spoke to Claudette at BB. It seems that Rocket Giottos set to 1.1 bar cut off do not need a cooling flush. I've stopped cooling flushes completely and haven't had a sink shot since.

Also, another vote for Richard. he is VERY approachable and happy to make suggestions based on your preferences.


----------



## twotone

Well I've just finished the Gusto Gold blend beans and for anyone looking for good beans for milk based drinks then these should be right at the top of your list, just fantastic with milk, I love them.

Out of all of the beans I've had from CC the GGB are the best with milk, my next favourite are the Java Jampit beans but those are best as an espresso rather than milk.

I've just started on the Mediterranean Mocha blend, only had one this morning but the tasted good although it was quite a long extraction time at about 45 seconds for 17g>32g but I'll get that down and report back.

BTW, I've had absolutely no waste with CC's beans so anyone thinking about buying from them should take that into account, all of the beans have been great beans IMO and also, fantastic service from CC.

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/espresso-range/mediterranean-mocha-espresso-500g.html


----------



## bronc

Just ordered 2 bags of the mystery beans. I just couldn't resists at 6.50 for half a kilo! Will report when I get them here. Should take around 7-10 days.


----------



## johnealey

Just started in on some Hill and Valley, not for the first time this year, still a cracking coffee. First ones out this morning definately on the gloopy side 18g in 26 out in 45 seconds (had a Has Bean Columbian in the grinder last) but full of chocolate, no bitterness. Dialled out the 65e a bit further, almost 6 from 4.4, 18g in 26 out in 32s, dark chocolate and nuts little bit caramelly, sweet almost as a flattie (no sugar). Slacken off the grind a bit more and bingo, still gloopy (good) and 18 in 27 out in 30s: dark chocolate, caramel, something spicy ( wife described it as Brandy snaps and the ginger in them) again as a flattie. Yum! Thumbs up again in the Ealey household for Coffee Compass' Hill and Valley.

John


----------



## DoubleShot

twotone said:


> Well guys I've just finished the Java Jampit beans, absolutey superb beans I think, great as espresso, cortado, Americano and of course cappa.


After reading snazzy phrases and buzzwords such as split pours and cortado, I thought I'd get in on the act. Didn't even know what a cortado was until I looked it up in a coffee book (World Atlas of Coffee by James Hoffman).










Rather pleasant it was too considering my palate has yet to become accustomed to drinking neat espresso!


----------



## twotone

I drink cortado whenever I'm in Spain and it's fantastic there but far as I can make out the Spanish don't make it half and half or certainly not 60g of drink (30g espresso & 30g of milk) as it's usually more like a decent cup of tea or about 100g.

I make it with a bit more water in the espresso so maybe 50g of weakish espresso and 50g of steamed milk.


----------



## DoubleShot

Was following James Hoffman's interpretation from his book, The World Atlas of Coffee. 30ml (1 oz) espresso and 30ml steamed milk foam. Made two at once from a split pour of a double shot.


----------



## twotone

DoubleShot said:


> Was following James Hoffman's interpretation from his book, The World Atlas of Coffee. 30ml (1 oz) espresso and 30ml steamed milk foam. Made two at once from a split pour of a double shot.


I've had it in various sizes in Spain from two ounce to about four ounce, think they have machines in Spain that do the cortados like we do espressos.

One of the best ones I've ever had was from a wee mobile van at the bus station in Torre Del Mar (Malaga costa), cost me a euro and the girl was churning them out in minutes into plastic cups.

BTW, your one looks very good though.


----------



## DoubleShot

Placed my first order with Coffee Compass this afternoon.

Went for Brighton Lanes Blend and Java Jampit Estate. As these are 500g bags, it'll probably take me 3-4 weeks to finish those. Wanted to also try Sweet Bourbon and Gusto Gold Blend after your glowing praise of them but thought I'd wait until placing my next order when I'll probably go for the Espresso Selection pack which includes both plus Mediterranean Mocha.

twotone, what did you find were your best recipes for Brighton Lanes and Java Jampit?

Update:

Dropped Richard a quick email after placing my order. Despite it being so near to closing time, received a reply within 9 minutes which included an update on my order. Already picked up by the courier and will be with me tomorrow. Also had a separate email confirming order dispatch with tracking number. That is incredible service. Really, really impressed!

Can't wait to try these beans...


----------



## Mr O

What is the postage charge for Coffee Compass beans?


----------



## Obnic

Papua New Guinea Elimbari

Was loving these as espresso before I left and now enjoying them as aeropress up a mountain. Sweet stone fruit and really easy to work with it seems to me.


----------



## marcuswar

DoubleShot said:


> Placed my first order with Coffee Compass this afternoon.
> 
> Went for Brighton Lanes Blend and Java Jampit Estate. As these are 500g bags, it'll probably take me 3-4 weeks to finish those. Wanted to also try Sweet Bourbon and Gusto Gold Blend after your glowing praise of them but thought I'd wait until placing my next order when I'll probably go for the Espresso Selection pack which includes both plus Mediterranean Mocha.
> 
> twotone, what did you find were your best recipes for Brighton Lanes and Java Jampit?
> 
> Update:
> 
> Dropped Richard a quick email after placing my order. Despite it being so near to closing time, received a reply within 9 minutes which included an update on my order. Already picked up by the courier and will be with me tomorrow. Also had a separate email confirming order dispatch with tracking number. That is incredible service. Really, really impressed!
> 
> Can't wait to try these beans...


Coffee Compass are great, probably my favourite roaster, especially for darker roasts like the Monsoon Malabar and Java Jampit.


----------



## DoubleShot

marcuswar

What have you found to be the best recipe for Java Jampit? Have you tried Mahogany Roast Jampit Hit?

Monsoon Malabar is on my ever growing list of beans I'd like to try from Coffee Compass after reading lots of great comments.


----------



## DoubleShot

Mr O said:


> What is the postage charge for Coffee Compass beans?


£3.90 - next day delivery


----------



## marcuswar

Sorry, yes it was the Mahogany Roast Jampit Hit I had. It's very similar to the Mahogany Roast Monsoon Malabar Hit which I think has a slight edge on the Jampit.

I found I needed to up the temp of the brew water by a degree or two to get the best out of these darker beans. They were best pulled short for me, 18.5g --> 28g in 30seconds .. nice gloopy stream. Gorgeous flat white


----------



## marcuswar

I do wish Coffee Compass would offer a 2nd class post option to get the postal costs down. As it is they send them out very quickly (usually get them the next day) but then they sit around in my cupboard for a week.


----------



## DoubleShot

marcuswar said:


> I do wish Coffee Compass would offer a 2nd class post option to get the postal costs down. As it is they send them out very quickly (usually get them the next day) but then they sit around in my cupboard for a week.


I have just emailed Richard and suggested that. Will report back with his reply...


----------



## DoubleShot

Richard recommends a 4 day resting period post roast date on Coffee Compass beans and optimum of 6 days for Brighton Lanes Blend.


----------



## twotone

DoubleShot said:


> Placed my first order with Coffee Compass this afternoon.
> 
> Went for Brighton Lanes Blend and Java Jampit Estate. As these are 500g bags, it'll probably take me 3-4 weeks to finish those. Wanted to also try Sweet Bourbon and Gusto Gold Blend after your glowing praise of them but thought I'd wait until placing my next order when I'll probably go for the Espresso Selection pack which includes both plus Mediterranean Mocha.
> 
> twotone, what did you find were your best recipes for Brighton Lanes and Java Jampit?
> 
> Update:
> 
> Dropped Richard a quick email after placing my order. Despite it being so near to closing time, received a reply within 9 minutes which included an update on my order. Already picked up by the courier and will be with me tomorrow. Also had a separate email confirming order dispatch with tracking number. That is incredible service. Really, really impressed!
> 
> Can't wait to try these beans...


I've been using, for all of the beans, 17g>32g-ish @ 32 to 35 secs, had the occasional 45sec and 55sec extraction time but the beans are all very good, mainly using 92 degree C temp, I did up the temp to 94 degrees C for a few shots but I think that I prefer 92 degrees.

The beans I'm using now, *mediterranean* mocha, are pretty good in milk based drinks but I've been having them with half hot water and half steamed milk which is also very good.

I also started using my old milk pitcher again which is pretty small (8oz I think) and made two excellent microfoam cappas on the trot but I've struggled to get decent microfoam with the larger jug.

Tony


----------



## DoubleShot

Received a reply from Richard @ 06:37 this morning regarding Coffee Compass shipping option. Anyone interested, let me know and I'll pass it on via PM.


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> Received a reply from Richard @ 06:37 this morning regarding Coffee Compass shipping option. Anyone interested, let me know and I'll pass it on via PM.


Has Richard said it can't be made public ?

Better if can be in a public thread ( if Richard is happy with that )


----------



## Obnic

DoubleShot said:


> I have just emailed Richard and suggested that. Will report back with his reply...


I've always thought CC postage costs are very reasonable. Buy 2kgs and use the forum discount and its effectively free postage.


----------



## DoubleShot

Just had the green light from Richard so here is his reply:

On the postage we charge 3.25 plus vat for all orders over 1 kg whether that be 5kg or 50 kg. We send by Parcelforce , next day delivery which is more expensive for us . Consider the charge a contribution to carriage costs .I really like the Parcelforce service, quick reliable and trackable. As someone who buys regularly online , I don't like not knowing when, what I have bought is going to arrive . I am amazed how some purchases from Internet stores are dispatched weeks after order and in some cases not at all . When you enquire they blame delays on all sorts, including untraceable carriage . As a buyer that order stays in the back of my mind on my mental checklist and it wrangles and downright infuriates . I don't want this for Coffee Compass customers . I set out to be the closest thing to flame roasting coffee in your own kitchen , and in my book that excludes untraceable lost coffee . All in all 3.25, for kilos of goods next day delivery right across the country seems very reasonable don't you think? I don't get far in a taxi for that .

That said, I hope that coffee order of yours arrives promptly ... or I will look a right twit.

Best

Richard

Then additional follow up reply:

There is one more aspect that is worth mentioning .

If one of my customers does not receive a coffee batch that I have posted I can't help but feel they have been let down. They're trusting their order to be fulfilled when they place it and although a lost parcel in transit sent by RM is outside my control , we do feel an obligation to replace it .This is expensive and affects the bottom line . Some delivery areas are particularly bad for lost goods ( someone with a taste for nice coffee ), and although we can make a report re a lost package nothing really gets done . We end up losing the coffee, time, effort, money and the goodwill of our customers who although are undoubtedly honest in their statement are made to feel uncomfortable reporting to us that it had never reached them. Even worse they may not receive it and not want to bring up the issue fearing being disbelieved .Would they buy from the roaster again ?

Perhaps the enticing smell from the freshly roasted coffee packs adds an extra level of temptation.

Cupping some stunning Bolivian's today ..hard life or what

cheers

Richard

If I wasn't 180 miles round trip away, I'd be driving down there today to meet this gentleman! Will certainly try to venture down in the not too distant future though...


----------



## marcuswar

In no way did I wish to infer that Coffee Compass' postage costs where unfair or unreasonable. They use a premium delivery service that is both quick and reliable and as such the price reflects this. My point was only that I don't necessarily need a QUICK service as the beans will be resting for a week before I start them anyway. Richards point about needing a reliable service is however very true.

I am surprised at Richards comments regarding losing money when packages go missing as my understanding is that as long as you have a proof of postage certificate (which is free) then the package is insured for up £20 in the event of a lost parcel?


----------



## twotone

Obnic said:


> I've always thought CC postage costs are very reasonable. Buy 2kgs and use the forum discount and its effectively free postage.


Forum discount you say?

I'm just about to place another order so would be obliged if some kind soul could point me to the dicount code.

Thanks:coffee:


----------



## marcuswar

twotone said:


> Forum discount you say?
> 
> I'm just about to place another order so would be obliged if some kind soul could point me to the dicount code.
> 
> Thanks:coffee:


PM sent


----------



## DoubleShot

marcuswar said:


> In no way did I wish to infer that Coffee Compass' postage costs where unfair or unreasonable.


I knew exactly what you meant and said as much to Richard via email. Not that £3.90 was expensive for next (trackable) day shipping but rather a slightly slower shipping option, seen as the beans will be usually be sat in a cupboard resting for a few days if being used for espresso (for brewed they can usually be used upon delivery. But as Richard mentioned with his follow up reply, using only a trackable shipping option works out great for both them plus the customer. Win/win. 



marcuswar said:


> I am surprised at Richards comments regarding losing money when packages go missing as my understanding is that as long as you have a proof of postage certificate (which is free) then the package is insured for up £20 in the event of a lost parcel?


Could it be certificate of posting only applies if taking packages to the post office, whereas a Parcel Force courier collects direct from Coffee Compass and different rules may apply? Even though Royal Mail seem to operate Parcel Force (do they own them also?), they seem to have a separate presence on the web also for which different terms and conditions 'may' apply with regards to compensation of lost parcels etc?


----------



## twotone

marcuswar said:


> PM sent


Thanks Marcus, saved the postage (nearly) with that code, just ordered 1kg of Gusto Gold Blend, 500g of mystery coffee mark 2 & the hill and valley blend.

Tony


----------



## DoubleShot

Looking forward to hearing about your comments on Hill & Valley Tony as that is on my growing list of beans I would like to try. All of the beans you've tried and enjoyed from Coffee Compass are on my list!


----------



## twotone

DoubleShot said:


> I knew exactly what you meant and said as much to Richard via email. Not that £3.90 was expensive for next (trackable) day shipping but rather a slightly slower shipping option, seen as the beans will be usually be sat in a cupboard resting for a few days if being used for espresso (for brewed they can usually be used upon delivery. But as Richard mentioned with his follow up reply, using only a trackable shipping option works out great for both them plus the customer. Win/win.
> 
> Could it be certificate of posting only applies if taking packages to the post office, whereas a Parcel Force courier collects direct from Coffee Compass and different rules may apply? Even though Royal Mail seem to operate Parcel Force (do they own them also?), they seem to have a separate presence on the web also for which different terms and conditions 'may' apply with regards to compensation of lost parcels etc?


BTW, regarding coffee going missing, I had to go and collect my delivery from the post office and the first thing the woman behind the counter said to me was 'that smells really nice, is it food?.

Told her it was fresh coffee beans and she was really impressed so no doubt that's how they (CC and other roasters) lose packages.

Tony:coffee:


----------



## DoubleShot

twotone said:


> Told her it was fresh coffee beans and she was really impressed so no doubt that's how they (CC and other roasters) lose packages.


I remember taking in my first delivery from stewartscoffees, whilst signing for it on the doorstep, got a wonderful waft of fresh coffee beans, even through the sealed jiffy envelope. Kinda hard for coffee roasters to disguise the wonderful fragrance unless they use boxes I guess which would push up shipping costs and obviously won't fit through letterboxes!


----------



## marcuswar

Makes you wonder how cocaine smugglers ever got the packages


----------



## twotone

DoubleShot said:


> Looking forward to hearing about your comments on Hill & Valley Tony as that is on my growing list of beans I would like to try. All of the beans you've tried and enjoyed from Coffee Compass are on my list!


Was a bit 'scared' to order it cause of that mad review

The Gusto Gold Blend is a stand out for me, surprising cause I didn't think I would be into a 'bright' coffee, marvellous in milk.


----------



## twotone

marcuswar said:


> Makes you wonder how cocaine smugglers ever got the packages


Might sound like an old fogey here but wasn't aware that there was a 'distinctive' smell from cocaine, I'm presuming it smells of coffee Marcus?


----------



## Dallah

Service from Coffee Compass is first class. Next to my homeboys at ManCoCo (that's right I'm home with the downies; or maybe its a caffeine high) they have the best service. I've no quibble with their postage charges as I have coffee in my greedy mitts about 24 hours after placing an order online. I do wish they could package to come through the mail slot like some other roasters but its not a huge gripe, just a suggestion.

How are people finding this lot of Mystery beans? I have a bag on deck when I finish up my Brighton Lanes beans. Are the Mystery beans working as espresso? In milk? Please don't tell me they are only brew otherwise I'm out of espresso beans.

Recipes for Mystery beans happily accepted.


----------



## chandlercoffee

Just about to place an order myself any chance of the discount code ? It would be very welcome

Regards

Steve


----------



## Dallah

chandlercoffee said:


> Just about to place an order myself any chance of the discount code ? It would be very welcome
> 
> Regards
> 
> Steve


PM sent


----------



## 7493

The Mystery Blend works just fine in milk. Espresso too but I don't usually drink espresso so YMMV.

The verdict from my two critical customers (Mrs Rob and son) is positive. They are not sure if they prefer Indian Bibi Plantation. Java Jampit SO or the mystery blend. For my money it's a toss up between the Bibi and the Java but the Mystery makes a great coffee at an unbeatable price.


----------



## Chrissyh

After reading about all the good coffees from Coffee Compass I received my order of Jampit Hit and Mystery today. I love dark roasts. Can't wait to try them!


----------



## johnealey

Hill and Valley despite Spazbarista's, to some, scary review







, really is the badgers nadgers! Dark yes, slightly smokey, yes but also caramel and chocolate. Nom in fact.

Don't be frightened, is absolutely cracking in milk.

John


----------



## twotone

I've just started using the last of my beans (Sweet Bourbon espresso blend) from my last order which was about 25th March, the beans were roasted on the day of the order which was the 24th, been a wee bit of a faff trying to dial them in but still no sink shots or poor shots, my grinder only needs moved a mm the wrong way and the extraction can be well out, anyway I've had these beans before and thought that they were good but nothing really outstanding about them but this lot are just fantastic.

I'm still using 17g>32g at around 35 seconds and making cappas with them but they are really sweet tasting in milk and as an espresso they're much the same, absolutely no sugar needed with them although I make my wife an Americano with a dash of cold milk and half a teaspoon of sugar and she loves them, this morning I made her an Americano but pulled the shot onto hot water in the cup (thanks for the tip guys) and the coffee looked really nice.

Great morning coffee these beans, I really like them but they obviously need a long-ish resting time.

Think I'll try to rest the new beans, which should come tomorrow maybe, for a bit longer before using them but we (me and my son) are going through a 500g bag of beans in less than a week now but with my wife drinking some now that will likely be down to about four days.

Tony


----------



## DoubleShot

twotone

What length of rest periods have you found hit the sweet spot with each of the Coffee Compass beans you've tried thus far?


----------



## twotone

DoubleShot said:


> twotone
> 
> What length of rest periods have you found hit the sweet spot with each of the Coffee Compass beans you've tried thus far?


I usually start using the beans from about four or five days after delivery, the last lot of three bags contained a bag of beans which were roasted on the 20th March which I started using first so probably round about the 30th March then the next lot which was roasted on the 24th and so probably started using them about the 6th April and now this last lot I started using yesterday and they were roasted on the 24th March too.


----------



## GCGlasgow

Just ordered brighton lane and jampit based on your positive review Twotone...will let you know how I get on.


----------



## DoubleShot

GCGlasgow said:


> Just ordered brighton lane and jampit based on your positive review Twotone.


Ditto. Did the very same last Thursday.


----------



## Sooty

I'm only a few months into my home espresso journey, but having tried a selection of roasters (wilth very mixed results) I must say that the four different beans I've had from CC have been the best coffees I've had so far. I feel that I should be trying a variety of roasters, but I keep getiing dawn back to explore more of CC coffees. My favourites so far (in order of preference) 1st: Sweet Bourbon Joint 2nd: Brighton Lanes & Colombia Medellin Excelso 4th: Mahogony Roast Jampit Hit.

I'm about to order another couple of bags, I'm thinking the Espresso Gusto Gold & maybe giving the mystery coffee a go after reading the good reports here.

If there's a forum discount code available, I'd very much appreciate it


----------



## DoubleShot

Sooty said:


> If there's a forum discount code available, I'd very much appreciate it


Sent via PM.


----------



## DoubleShot

Tried some Sumatra Wahanna Natural process this morning which was interesting. As in I have no idea how to describe how it tasted. As an espresso it was quite bright/tangy to my palate. Added a dollop of milk foam (cortado) and it went down much easier. As a flat white rather nice. Helped by the sweetness of steamed milk. Very different from most of what I've tried lately.


----------



## Sooty

DoubleShot said:


> Sent via PM.


That's great - Many thanks


----------



## Obnic

DoubleShot said:


> Tried some Sumatra Wahanna Natural process this morning which was interesting. As in I have no idea how to describe how it tasted. As an espresso it was quite bright/tangy to my palate.


I think this coffee is actually 'washed' rather than 'natural'. The washing process tends to bring out acidity and clarity in the cup. Very 'third wave'.

By comparison 'natural' removal of the cherry (drying and peeling by hand or machine) tends to emphasise body and arguably sweetness but some will say introduces extraneous flavours.

It may not be an easy match to espresso. Perhaps try drip. Richard reckons peach and mango.


----------



## DoubleShot

twotone

You started on either of the Mystery Blend or Hill & Valley Blend or still in the 'resting' period?


----------



## twotone

DoubleShot said:


> twotone
> 
> You started on either of the Mystery Blend or Hill & Valley Blend or still in the 'resting' period?


No, still on the Sweet Bourbon (about half a bag left), my son's away for a few days so I'm only drinking coffee myself.

Pretty bland these beans I have to say, don't know whether it's an age thing or not, they were roasted on the 24th March, but they really are nothing special.

Tried them with every conceivable recipe but they just taste the same although in saying that my wife likes them as an Americano with a dash of milk and sugar.


----------



## DoubleShot

Used your recipe for Gusto Gold Espresso Blend this morning twotone. 17g in 38g out in 32 secs. Didn't have to make any adjustment to grind setting from yesterday when using Sumatra Wahanna. Just had to ease up on my tamping pressure from the first two drinks I made for family members. Nailed it whilst making myself a flat white.

Beautiful gold crema



















Going...










going...










GONE!!










Extremely tasty and very gluggable! 

Will definitely be ordering some more of this in my next order.


----------



## twotone

Aye definitely the stand out beans for me from CC.

Great latte art BTW and photos.

Thanks


----------



## DoubleShot




----------



## 7493

New bag of "Mystery Blend". Using my usual recipe, 16g in 32g out in around 27 seconds it was slightly bitter and not the way I remember the last bag. Tightened the grind and tried 16g in, 24g out in 30 seconds. Bob's your uncle! Transformed! Now even better than I remember from before.


----------



## DoubleShot

Rob666

What tasting notes you picking up from the Mystery Blend?


----------



## 7493

Still choccy and caramel but my palate is shot to bits! Definitely prefer the Indian Bibi at the moment though. Smoother, deeper and richer.


----------



## DoubleShot

Indian Bibi is on my growing list of beans I wish to try from Coffee Compass. I think it was from your earlier comments, unless it was somebody else?


----------



## twotone

Rob666 said:


> New bag of "Mystery Blend". Using my usual recipe, 16g in 32g out in around 27 seconds it was slightly bitter and not the way I remember the last bag. Tightened the grind and tried 16g in, 24g out in 30 seconds. Bob's your uncle! Transformed! Now even better than I remember from before.


Thanks for that Rob, I've a bag of those beans ready to go in the morning but I noticed that there was no roasting date on mine just a 'use by date' so I might try the Hill & Valley beans first.


----------



## twotone

Just started on the Hill & Valley beans, first impressions are very good, just had a small cappa there and enjoyed it but I need to dial these beans in a bit more as it was quite a long extraction at about 55secs for 17g>32g.

My son had the first one which must have been super long and I pulled the second one but I sinked that one.

I've had about 3.5kgs of beans so far from CC and that is the first sinked shot BTW.

Tony


----------



## DoubleShot

What I have been waiting for...



twotone said:


> Just started on the Hill & Valley beans


Not what I was expecting...



twotone said:


> My son had the first one which must have been super long and I pulled the second one but I sinked that one.
> 
> I've had about 3.5kgs of beans so far from CC and that is the first sinked shot BTW.


----------



## DoubleShot

Anyone else tried and liked Hill & Valley Espresso? If so, care to share the recipe that you feel gets the best out of these in milk based drinks, cappas in twotone's case?


----------



## twotone

Dialed the beans in and had another two, very tasty coffee especially in milk, really dark and full flavoured, no shrinking violet this one that's for sure, very enjoyable chocolate flavours but above all quite moreish.

I like this although I would say it's a bit old fashioned tasting, proper coffee coffee if you know what I mean?

Reminded me of the Java Jampit beans.

Those last two were pulled in about 27 secs & 17g in >32k out.


----------



## DoubleShot

Started on Brighton Lanes Blend this morning which I had been looking forward to trying for some time now. Had to loosen the grind a fair bit from the previous two Coffee Compass beans. First few shots pulled were very long, probably the longest I've ever had from any beans. 1 min 25 secs territory!  But the amazing thing was not one sinked shot. All tasted good or even great. Last one I pulled was 18g in 32g out in 30 secs.

Lovely colour to the crema.



















Went down a treat! 










My worry is, although I've compiled a shortlist of beans from various different coffee roasters that I'd like to try based on positive comments from others, now that I've tried and enjoyed Coffee Compass beans so much...the others might not see much or any of my business anytime soon!

Well done Richard, you are doing an absolute stellar job!


----------



## johnealey

Noting the comments on another thread.

Hill and Valley: tended to find you need to grind coarser then you woudl think and for me in a VST 18g basket: 18>27 in 25 to 30 seconds as a flat white was exceptional and also good as a ristretto. Wife liked this in the same ratio but with milk in a cappa or 9oz cup and to be fair it still cuts through nicely ( we use blue cravendale), much more caramel and biscuit.

Did you taste your sinker as invariably end up with a 55s first shot before loosening off the grind and never unpleasant, never had a duffer no matter how gloopy! 

John


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> Started on Brighton Lanes Blend this morning which I had been looking forward to trying for some time now. Had to loosen the grind a fair bit from the previous two Coffee Compass beans. First few shots pulled were very long, probably the longest I've ever had from any beans. 1 min 25 secs territory!  But the amazing thing was not one sinked shot. All tasted good or even great. Last one I pulled was 18g in 32g out in 30 secs.
> 
> Lovely colour to the crema.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went down a treat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My worry is, although I've compiled a shortlist of beans from various different coffee roasters that I'd like to try based on positive comments from others, now that I've tried and enjoyed Coffee Compass beans so much...the others might not see much or any of my business anytime soon!
> 
> Well done Richard, you are doing an absolute stellar job!


Did you taste the minute plus ristretto without milk in it ?


----------



## DoubleShot

Mrboots2u said:


> Did you taste the minute plus ristretto without milk in it ?


No. Had planned to pull a double shot split pour into two shot glasses but person I was going to give one to said 'no espresso' after the previous experience last week!


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> No. Had planned to pull a double shot split pour into two shot glasses but person I was going to give one to said 'no espresso' after the previous experience last week!


Proabably a good idea this time , if it was a 1 mins 25 shot....

In general im not sure pulling shots that long is good for the machine ( anyone else , is this bollocks ? )


----------



## DoubleShot

First shot pulled, with grinder on same setting as previous Coffee Compass beans (Gusto Gold Espresso) was around 48 secs. Too fine plus no doubt tamped too hard? Instead of going courser as intended, I adjusted the grinder finer by mistake. Which obviously elongated the extraction considerably. As soon as 20+ secs had passed and no sign of even a drop of espresso, I realised what I had done!  Adjusted the grinder to a courser setting than used for first shot but it probably takes at least another one or two doses for that new setting to come through 100%. Needless to say got there in the end (30 sec extraction). I tasted one of the longish extractions plus the 30 sec one and surprisingly preferred the longer one. Tasted stronger to me.


----------



## johnealey

Longer ones tend to be gloopy as hell but tasty with it, full of dark chocolate, nuts and bizarrely......coffee









John

p.s. I do worry about the pump also as does feel that at some point it is just going to give up the ghost and explode which will be when we find out how good Rancilio's stainless steel is ( hopefully better then ther recycled AlfaSud iron frame....)


----------



## DoubleShot

johnealey said:


> Longer ones tend to be gloopy as hell but tasty with it, full of dark chocolate, nuts and bizarrely......coffee


You're not wrong there!


----------



## DoubleShot

Anyone tried Brighton Lanes Blend in an Aeropress and if so how did you find it?

Only just opened my bag this morning and nothing else on the go. Have a sealed bag of Java Jampit Estate which I'll get stuck into once BLB has finished.

Want to try out my new Aeropress.


----------



## twotone

Mrboots2u said:


> Proabably a good idea this time , if it was a 1 mins 25 shot....
> 
> In general im not sure pulling shots that long is good for the machine ( anyone else , is this bollocks ? )


I've pulled a few about that time, never had a problem, weird thing is I can pull shots all day at about 25-30 secs and then one shot will be miles out, like 90secs but my set up is in a porch at the back of the house which gets the sun the whole day so just wondering if the beans are cooking in the hopper (don't put a lot in though just in case) which can be in the sun for hours, anyone?

As I said in a previous post, I've had three orders from CC in the past six weeks which were 3 X 500g + 3 X 500g & 4 X 500g (2 bags left) and I've had one sink shot out of all of those bags/beans.

Remarkable quality IMO and I'm not surprised to read guys saying 'I'm not going anywhere else now!'.

The beans from CC are that good there is really no need to go anywhere else unless you just fancy a change of roaster.


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> Proabably a good idea this time , if it was a 1 mins 25 shot....
> 
> In general im not sure pulling shots that long is good for the machine ( anyone else , is this bollocks ? )


Don't think pumps are supposed to run for that long, maybe as a one off but i wouldn't be comfortable doing that too often


----------



## twotone

Well I've just had my first H&V this morning and the extraction time for 17g>32g was 61 secs, last night my last H&V extracted, for the same dose, in 27secs.

I've no idea what's going on here as there was very little beans left in the grinder hopper, just enough for about a 10g grind, but all day yesterday I was pulling shots in the 30sec region and with nothing changed on the grinder the shot was away out to 61secs.

The coffee tasted a wee bit bitter in the cup before putting the in milk but it was okay, couldn't have drunk it as an espresso though, well maybe I could have but it was fine in milk, very good in fact.

I've reset the grinder to a good bit coarser so I'll see what the next espresso is like in time-wise.


----------



## DoubleShot

twotone

Perhaps drop Richard an email or give him a call to see if he can shed any light in the large variations in extraction times without grinder setting being altered?


----------



## jeebsy

Inconsistent prep


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> Inconsistent prep


And or dose ...


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> And or dose ...


Even just relying on the grinder to give a consistent weight it shouldn't randomly throw out so much the shot would take 3x longer


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> Even just relying on the grinder to give a consistent weight it shouldn't randomly throw out so much the shot would take 3x longer


Shouldn't.....


----------



## mremanxx

Any CC discount codes? Going to try their sweet bourbon


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> Shouldn't.....


18.1

18.3

17.8

18.2

25.6


----------



## DoubleShot

mremanxx said:


> Any CC discount codes? Going to try their sweet bourbon


PM with code sent.


----------



## mremanxx

Probably on here already,, just read Spaz's review on CC about Hill and Valley, top marks to them for putting on their site. I take it Spaz now has a job writing reviews


----------



## twotone

Mrboots2u said:


> And or dose ...


Nope & nope, dose & prep never alters and neither does the weight of the dose.

I always weigh at 17g, very rarely change that and I always use scales to weigh in and out.

One thing I did notice however was that the volume of the coffee was quite big in the, relative to most of my other doses, well two things actually, the other thing was that I had to grind one double dose and two single doses to get about 19g of coffee (I dose into a ramekin), usually one double dose and one single dose is more than that.

I've a dosing timer on the grinder BTW, double is about 15secs and single about 8secs but as I said about I weigh everything.

I reset the grinder to a coarser grind this morning for my lunch-time coffees and they were a wee bit quick at about 20secs for 17g>32g, the second one was even quicker so I've tightened the grind up a touch.

Coffee was very good though.

Tony


----------



## GCGlasgow

Just tried the Brighton Lanes, 18g in 28g out 27 secs, really nice coffee not sure about tasting notes but hint of dark chocolate maybe (smoking probably killed my taste buds)


----------



## benralph

whats there best espresso?


----------



## twotone

benralph said:


> whats there best espresso?


Pretty subjective coffee, what I like you might hate and vice versa but I like Gusto Gold, that would be my favourite from CC.


----------



## evoman

mremanxx said:


> Probably on here already,, just read Spaz's review on CC about Hill and Valley, top marks to them for putting on their site. I take it Spaz now has a job writing reviews


I just noticed that - it was a fun review and was the reason I ordered some of the H&V in the first place. They were interesting, but not one of my favourites from CC (which are currently the origin specific mahogany roasts and their extra dark Ethiopian).


----------



## twotone

Finished the H & V and really liked it but struggled a wee bit with extraction times and grinds but would defintely buy again.

I've just started on a taster pack of beans I got with my last order (thanks DS), the beans are Yellow Bourbon Espresso Experimental Blend beans and they are superb!

I only got 125g so they're nearly done but lovely beans, great crema, fresh tasting with loads of caramel and brilliant in milk, these will certainly be in my next order if they are available, loved them.

Recipe was the usual 17g>32g in about 30 secs.

Tony


----------



## DoubleShot

Nice one twotone.

Think we'll all be seeing some interesting and tasty new varieties of beans from Coffee Compass soon.

Watch this space...


----------



## Yes Row

Just about to place another order with CC and keep seeing reference to a discount code. Could somebody please advise?

I think the Brighton Lanes blend make cracking milk based and Americans


----------



## twotone

Yes Row said:


> Just about to place another order with CC and keep seeing reference to a discount code. Could somebody please advise?
> 
> I think the Brighton Lanes blend make cracking milk based and Americans


PM sent, btw if they have these Yellow Bourbon Espresso bean in stock do yourself afavour and buy a bag, doubt you'll regret it.


----------



## DoubleShot

Yes Row said:


> Just about to place another order with CC and keep seeing reference to a discount code. Could somebody please advise?


Sent via PM.


----------



## bronc

Cna you drop me a PM with the code for my next purchase? Thanks!


----------



## DoubleShot

bronc said:


> Cna you drop me a PM with the code for my next purchase? Thanks!


Sent via PM.


----------



## Soll

I'd appreciate a discount code to please


----------



## DoubleShot

Soll said:


> I'd appreciate a discount code to please


Sent via PM.


----------



## Bigpikle

I've really enjoyed several of the CC blends so far - the espresso pack, mahogany roast jampit etc so today ordered some Hill and Valley to try for a change.

I also asked for a suggestion for an Aeropress bean with some different flavours, and was recommended the new Sumatran Wahana - more fruity for a change. Will be using these exclusively in the Aeropress and perhaps v60 so will report back in what I find. My favourite Aeropress bean so far was a Brazil Sitio Laranjal I got as an into from Pact Coffee but has disappeared now. Be interesting to see how this compares.


----------



## Phillikescoffee

After getting 3 or 4 recommendations for CC beans to try from various amazingly helpful members, I've ordered some natural processed Yirgacheffe. I was just wondering:

1) How long I should rest these (I'm thinking I might try after 3/4 days but probably save most of them until about the 10 day mark)

2) Any particular espresso recipe points I should bare in mind with these beans (e.g. should they run longer/shorter or grind finer/coarser than other beans).

I will give my thoughts on them in a few days! Cheers all.


----------



## DoubleShot

When I put the question of rest period to Richard he advised 4 days after roast date or 6 days optimum on Brighton Lane Blends.

Coffee Compass beans seem to be extremely easy to work with. As twotone's comments mention. It's really hard to pull a bad shot. Hill & Valley was the only one that seemed a little more challenging.


----------



## twotone

Just started on the 'mystery beans', they need dialed in a bit more but so far really good, citrus flavours I think, lemon, really nice.

My wife thinks I'm off my head:coffee:


----------



## DoubleShot

Still enjoying Brighton Lanes Blend, possibly have another two days worth. Consistently getting 18g in 32g out around the 30 sec mark. These beans are on the coarsest setting that I've used for any beans I've tried. Quite a dark roast.


----------



## Bigpikle

Just put 16g of Gusto Gold in the Aeropress for the first time - certainly a darker cup but very smooth and an enjoyable drink. I've been enjoying these in espresso (18g>28-32g>in 27sec) and as a long black made 50/50, but I was surprised how nice it was in the AP. I really only did it to try my new (to me) Baratza Virtuoso which I got specifically for brewed coffee. Impressed and really looking forward to the next delivery now.


----------



## DoubleShot

Gusto Gold is a real favourite of both twotone and myself. Yummy and sooo gluggable!


----------



## twotone

DoubleShot said:


> Gusto Gold is a real favourite of both twotone and myself. Yummy and sooo gluggable!


The mystery beans are right up there DS, fantastic beans, sweet yet citrus tasting and loads of chocolate, sensational.

I'm having to stop myself from drinking too much of them.

I've two bags of Gusto Gold left:cool:


----------



## 7493

Twotone, what recipe are you using? With the current batch of 'Mystery' I found my usual 16 in 32 out was a bit bitter. 16 in 24 out has cured that completely. (In around 30 seconds)


----------



## Phillikescoffee

Doubleshot - I think I'm in love with your latte art.


----------



## DoubleShot

I'm but an amateur, starting out. Not convinced my milk stretching is as good as it needs to be to do stacks of tulips etc like many others can. What I can say though is what they might lack in latte art design they make up in taste! The important thing! 

Check out the real master Scotford on the Free Pour Friday thread then you'll really start drooling!


----------



## Phillikescoffee

Once I'm as amateur as you, I'll be very happy!

My natural processed Yirgacheffe have arrived - they smell like strawberry yoghurt. I'm looking forward to Saturday morning.


----------



## twotone

Rob666 said:


> Twotone, what recipe are you using? With the current batch of 'Mystery' I found my usual 16 in 32 out was a bit bitter. 16 in 24 out has cured that completely. (In around 30 seconds)


I'm using 17g>32g in about 35secs.


----------



## twotone

Phillikescoffee said:


> Doubleshot - I think I'm in love with your latte art.


I second that, great looking cappas.


----------



## DoubleShot

They're flat whites but if you prefer to call yours cappas, that's fine by me!


----------



## twotone

Love these mystery beans, they're blooming well addictive:coffee:


----------



## DoubleShot

Share some photos twotone of your tasty cappas!


----------



## marcuswar

Just took the plunge and ordered some Mystery beans from CC, thanks to twotones praise of them.

I'm not really a fan of ordering "unknowns" like this, I'm a bit like Karl Pilkington (idiot abroad) when he didn't want to eat toad in China, "..there's no point, what if I really like it but then when I get back home I can't get it any more" http://www.dailymotion.com/video /x2d7vvs_an-idiot-abroad-season-01-episode-01-china_tv (03:13 - 03:31)

Hopefully the beans will be nicer than when Karl did actually have to eat toad


----------



## Bigpikle

wow - ordered about 3pm yesterday and here already









looking forward to a nice AP with the Sumatra after lunch very shortly. Great service again!


----------



## DoubleShot

@Bigpikle

It was discussed earlier in this very thread regarding Coffee Compass super efficient and trackable delivery service.


----------



## Bigpikle

yep - seen it before as well, but always worth calling out. A little sample of something that was recommended as well - a new Bolivian that sounds nice.


----------



## twotone

Some photos guys (mystery beans)


----------



## DoubleShot

Is that before or after you've drank it?


----------



## twotone

DoubleShot said:


> Is that before or after you've drank it?


No that's the freshly pulled shot DS


----------



## DoubleShot

I know, was just pulling ya leg, hehe.


----------



## Yes Row

DoubleShot said:


> I know, was just pulling ya leg, hehe.


Was it a big cup?


----------



## twotone

Yes Row said:


> Was it a big cup?


Aye probably about 8oz I think.


----------



## Phillikescoffee

I have been trying out the Ethiopian Yirgacheffe natural processed. Am enjoying the balance of tastes so far and they are very forgiving (turned the knob on my mignon the wrong way and ended up with a very slow pour which was still drinkable).

However, I must say I think natural beans might not be my go-to in future. They have an extra slightly odd taste at the back of the mouth that I also found in the Caravanserai I'd had before from CC (blend including a natural processed bean).

I think I might try to washed beans at some point in the next couple of months and compare.


----------



## Sooty

I'm gradually working my way through the CC range, and I've yet to try one yet that I haven't enjoyed. I've just had the Gusto Gold, and it's now right up there with Sweet Bourbon as my favourite blend. I'm now really enjoying the Mystery Blend - delicious, and very forgiving of my novice technique! Where to next with CC ? - I'm looking forward to delving more in to the world SO beans.


----------



## DoubleShot

@Sooty

Gusto Gold is still probably my favourite of the four varieties I've tried so far. twotone loves them too.

Which other ones have you tried other than Sweet Bourbon and what type of tasting notes do you like?


----------



## paul_w

I'm also working my way through the range of Coffee Compass espresso beans. Gone through Hill & Valley, Brighton Lanes and am currently enjoying their sweet bourbon blend. All have been exceptional, I have a bag of Italian Mocha and Gusto Gold lined up for the next 2-3 weeks.

It is going to be a tough call to choose my favourite, I thought Brighton Lanes was fantastic, but really enjoying the Sweet Bourbon too, Hill and Valley was rather nice too







.... Certainly think I will be sticking with Coffee Compass for a while!


----------



## twotone

I'm just finishing off my bag of mystery beans, have to say that these have been exceptional, I have had hazel nuts and chocolate and a touch of caramel with mine, funny thing is that a long extraction time seems to really bring out the best in them.

I'm doing my usual 17g>30/32g out but those last few shots have been plus 40 secs extraction times and not a bad shot, I would defintely buy these again.


----------



## marcuswar

Thanks for the recipe tips twotone. I'll be starting the mystery beans at the end of this week.


----------



## twotone

marcuswar said:


> Thanks for the recipe tips twotone. I'll be starting the mystery beans at the end of this week.


Just had my last one Marcus, 15g>28g @ 25secs, bleeding fantastic but experiment with times and outputs, I've been all over the place from about 18 secs to 55 secs & 28g to about 40g.


----------



## DoubleShot

marcuswar said:


> A 500g bag of Coffee Compass' Mystery beans.
> 
> Strangely the mystery element appears to also include the roast date as there is no mention of it on bag?
> 
> Still have about 200g of Smokey Barns Suarez beans to finish so they will be getting a weeks rest before I start them anyway.





Rhys said:


> ..probably what they've swept up off the floor so what's in them is a 'mystery' lol


A few words from Richard (who roasts the coffee!):

"Just been deciding on the next mystery coffee .... It will be a beaut. Our mystery is never some old coffee we are trying to get rid of, it's always a coffee we really like and want to pass on to others to be judged by just one criteria, its taste. Disregarding every other factor, origin, varietal processing, roast date (although it is always fresh) and giving guys a chance to bag a cracking tasting coffee at a very tempting price. Brings focus back to where it should be ... a lovely cup of coffee."


----------



## DoubleShot

twotone said:


> Just had my last one Marcus, 15g>28g @ 25secs, bleeding fantastic but experiment with times and outputs, I've been all over the place from about 18 secs to 55 secs & 28g to about 40g.


I mentioned something similar to Richard and he kindly shared his thought...

"Aren't grinders strange things. You find you get the perfect pour one day, only to have to make a significant alteration the next. Is it humidity or air temp or what ? The density of the bean does make a difference and obviously different blends have different bean origins, varietals and therefore densities which are also really influenced by the degree of roast."


----------



## marcuswar

twotone said:


> Just had my last one Marcus, 15g>28g @ 25secs, bleeding fantastic but experiment with times and outputs, I've been all over the place from about 18 secs to 55 secs & 28g to about 40g.


Thanks twotone. My standard basket is an 18g VST so won't be doing 15g but will aim for a 1:2 ratio as a starting point.

How are you drinking these, as an espresso or with milk ?


----------



## marcuswar

DoubleShot said:


> A few words from Richard (who roasts the coffee!):
> 
> "Just been deciding on the next mystery coffee .... It will be a beaut. Our mystery is never some old coffee we are trying to get rid of, it's always a coffee we really like and want to pass on to others to be judged by just one criteria, its taste. Disregarding every other factor, origin, varietal processing, roast date (although it is always fresh) and giving guys a chance to bag a cracking tasting coffee at a very tempting price. Brings focus back to where it should be ... a lovely cup of coffee."


Thanks DS. I certainly agree with Richards ethos on this. Sometimes it far to easy to get hung up on all sorts of things like bean origins and roasts etc when really the only thing that actually matters is taste in the cup.

I'm sure no one thought they were really floor sweepings... they would be reserve for making instant coffee from


----------



## twotone

marcuswar said:


> Thanks twotone. My standard basket is an 18g VST so won't be doing 15g but will aim for a 1:2 ratio as a starting point.
> 
> How are you drinking these, as an espresso or with milk ?


Always in milk Marcus but I taste the espresso too every time and the beans are fine as espresso, you can still taste the chocolate and nuts in the espresso but milk really brings those tastes out IMO.


----------



## marcuswar

Thanks for the confirmation twotone, I'll be using them to make my morning flat white so should be good.


----------



## twotone

Well I'm now back on the Gusto Gold, these were roasted on the 9th April, they need a wee bit of dialing in, first one was pretty quick but still tasted as good as I remembered them.

These are definitely my favourite beans from CC.


----------



## Mrboots2u

twotone said:


> Well I'm now back on the Gusto Gold, these were roasted on the 9th April, they need a wee bit of dialing in, first one was pretty quick but still tasted as good as I remembered them.
> 
> These are definitely my favourite beans from CC.


What do they taste of ?


----------



## CamV6

I'm having to try really hard not to say......

"COFFEE"


----------



## Mrboots2u

CamV6 said:


> I'm having to try really hard not to say......
> 
> "COFFEE"


You didn't try hard enough


----------



## Sooty

DoubleShot said:


> @Sooty
> 
> Gusto Gold is still probably my favourite of the four varieties I've tried so far. twotone loves them too.
> 
> Which other ones have you tried other than Sweet Bourbon and what type of tasting notes do you like?


From CC so far I've tried the Brighton Lanes, Sweet Bourbon, Mahogony Roast Jampit Hit & Gusto Gold blends, plus Columbia Medellin Excelso and the Mystery bean. Sweet Bourbon & Gusto Gold are favourites so far. Having tried lighter roasted, more fruity/acidic beans from other roasters, I find I prefer the more full bodied, rounder taste of the CC blends - chocolatey/nutty flavours, maybe a little sweet fruityness, but not the full on citrus, sherberty tastes I've had from some beans.

I drink mainly espressos, but the occaisional flat white too. I use a couple of 500g bags every 2-3 weeks and I plan to order a bag of one of the blends I've enjoyed, plus try a SO bean each order for a while. Any SO recommendations would be much appreciated - I was thinking maybe Indian Bibi next time?


----------



## DoubleShot

Rob666 likes Indian Bibi


----------



## CamV6

Bibi is good, Brazil rohomundo (spelling is wrong but you'll find it) is outstanding


----------



## DoubleShot

CamV6 said:


> Brazil Fazenda Rodomunho is outstanding


http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/roasted-origin-coffee/south-america/brazil-rodomunho-500g.html


----------



## twotone

Mrboots2u said:



> What do they taste of ?


Well I'm not great at describing this sort of thing but here goes.

In the cup as an espresso the coffee is fresh and bright and tastes sweet with slight hints of citrus however in a cappa that lemon note comes through more and then the taste develops into a really nice mild chocolate milkshake flavour with hints of vanilla.

A really excellent coffee, especially for breakfast drinks, really fresh tasting and moreish, I love these beans, they really are outstanding and for me by far the nicest beans I've had from CC, they obviously suit me and my type of drink which is mainly milk based.

The mystery beans are superb too but they just don't hit the heights of the Gusto Gold IMO however having said that I would be more than happy to keep buying the mystery beans from CC.

Funny thing is reading the tasting notes on the CC website for the Gusto Gold blend beans I would have normally passed them by cause I would usually go for a more traditional coffee type of blend or beans.

Tony


----------



## DoubleShot

Finally started on my bag of Java Jampit Estate this morning. Roast date 07/04/15.


----------



## Mrboots2u

What does it taste like........


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Mrboots2u said:


> What does it taste like........


Looks alright aye, but Boots has a point !!


----------



## DoubleShot

My ability to taste and describe notes needs honing. Smooth and chocolatey is probably the best I can muster on this one.

Extremely easy to dial in. Made one adjustment from the Uno Poco De Cielo that I testing over the past couple of days and first shot pulled today was 18g in 28g out in 30 secs.


----------



## froggystyle

Looks a bit course?


----------



## DoubleShot

For me, I've had to loosen my grind far more than with any other beans I've used before. Otherwise was getting really long extraction times of nearly 90 secs!


----------



## froggystyle

Tamping too firm?


----------



## DoubleShot

I eased on my tamping a few times but was still getting extraction times of 50+ secs so then I adjusted the grind courser and courser until I got this down to around the 30 sec mark. The Uno Poco De Cielo beans I was using the past couple of days required a noticeably courser setting than any of the other four Coffee Compass beans I've tried. Unusual but I have not been disappointed with taste in the cup and as Mrboots2u often says...if it tastes good to the drinker that's all that matters!


----------



## froggystyle

Yeah your right, taste is key...

Just the shot of your tamped grinds in the basket looks really course, although that could just be the close up shot.


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> My ability to taste and describe notes needs honing. Smooth and chocolatey is probably the best I can muster on this one.
> 
> Extremely easy to dial in. Made one adjustment from the Uno Poco De Cielo that I testing over the past couple of days and first shot pulled today was 18g in 28g out in 30 secs.


Thanks for that are the notes as espresso or mil drink? It just helps other people , tasting notes don't need to be over complicated or new just what you taste.....


----------



## DoubleShot

I've only tried as flat white, so milk based drinks. It's not listed under their espresso beans section.

@dfk41

You can probably add more detail about these beans, after all it was after originally reading some of your positive comments that made me add it to my shortlist of beans I wished to try.


----------



## "coffee 4/1"

would appreciate CC discount code please, after reading some great views on there beans from you guys,


----------



## DoubleShot

\ said:


> would appreciate CC discount code please, after reading some great views on there beans from you guys,


PM sent.


----------



## truegrace

\ said:


> would appreciate CC discount code please, after reading some great views on there beans from you guys,


Sane here!


----------



## doolallysquiff

Any tips/recipes for Sweet Bourbon? Moving from Climpson & Sons DSOL, I was getting gushers to begin with. I've tightened up the grind and now I'm achieving 1:2/1:1.6 in 33 secs including pre infusion. Temp 93. 19g in the basket. Oodles of Crema but taste wise just ordinary - chocholate but not that sweet. I'm taking it in flat whites and piccolos.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## DoubleShot

truegrace said:


> Sane here!


Sent via PM


----------



## DoubleShot

@doolallysquiff

Here's Richard from Coffee Compass reply when I asked about suggested recipes for their beans:

We usually find a ratio of 1:1.6 around 28 seconds a good starting point.

twotone has been dosing 15g or 17g. I've mainly been using 18g but I did dabble with 17g using Gusto Gold based on twotone's glowing comments.

How long since roast date on your Sweet Bourbon? I've yet to try them and sorry for not being able to be more specific.


----------



## Mrboots2u

doolallysquiff said:


> Any tips/recipes for Sweet Bourbon? Moving from Climpson & Sons DSOL, I was getting gushers to begin with. I've tightened up the grind and now I'm achieving 1:2/1:1.6 in 33 secs including pre infusion. Temp 93. 19g in the basket. Oodles of Crema but taste wise just ordinary - chocholate but not that sweet. I'm taking it in flat whites and piccolos.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated.


There is hypothetically is a taste/ strength difference between a 1:2 and a 1:1.6 ( if all over the same extraction time and decent extractions ) do they all taste the same ? is one more towards your preference than another ?

What basket also >


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> @doolallysquiff
> 
> Here's Richard from Coffee Compass reply when I asked about suggested recipes for their beans:
> 
> We usually find a ratio of 1:1.6 around 28 seconds a good starting point.
> 
> twotone has been dosing 15g or 17g. I've mainly been using 18g but I did dabble with 17g using Gusto Gold based on twotone's glowing comments.
> 
> How long since roast date on your Sweet Bourbon? I've yet to try them and sorry for not being able to be more specific.


But your using the same ratio and time no matter what dose though ?


----------



## DoubleShot

No, I have varied my output ratio and extraction time to suit how I wanted my drink to taste. I prefer my coffee to taste stronger so rarely use a 1:2 ratio. Generally prefer a 1:6 or 1.7 in a 6oz 7oz flat white.


----------



## jeebsy

What does stronger mean? Under extracted?


----------



## doolallysquiff

Thanks for the replies. Preference is on the 1:1.6. It's just not singing to me. Like I said, I have just finished the Climpson & Sons and I was getting sweet Chocolate all day long with those. In between those, I had Rave's Santa Rosalia, which I was getting sweet fruit & nut. The Crema wasn't the best (lots of bubbling in latte art) but the best tasting bean I've had to date. I was kind of expecting a sweet experience with these but I'm just not getting it. I'll try to change a few paremeters (one at a time) and report back. Was just wondering if there was a shortcut to Sweet Town?


----------



## Dallah

Ethiopian Dumerso from Coffee Compass in my cup. Coffee Compass seems not to be in favour of a light roast. Even these which I think would benefit from a light roast, have a medium roast (in my very unlearned opinion). Makes the resultant coffee taste like a strawberry cream chocolate, instead of just fruity and strawberry. That's not really a bad thing, I quite like it, but if you are hoping for a Foundry or Hasbean type of light roast, I think you might me out of luck.


----------



## DoubleShot

ridland said:


> if you are hoping for a Foundry or Hasbean type of light roast, I think you might me out of luck.


Quote from Richard:

"Our beans are not roasted to the lowest parameters of lighter roast so, they are easier to dial in."


----------



## Dallah

DoubleShot said:


> Quote from Richard:
> 
> "Our beans are not roasted to the lowest parameters of lighter roast so, they are easier to dial in."


Wasn't complaining, just observing.


----------



## Dallah

DoubleShot said:


> Quote from Richard:
> 
> "Our beans are not roasted to the lowest parameters of lighter roast so, they are easier to dial in."


Is that right? Darker beans are easier to dial in? Am I going to be challenged trying to dial in beans from Foundry? I have some of the yummy Ethiopian Yirgacheffe on the way. Feeling a daunted amateur at this point.


----------



## DoubleShot

To save yourself any 'possible' frustration, it would be well worth your while reading through the Foundry thread, certainly the suggestions made in the past few days.


----------



## DoubleShot

ridland said:


> Wasn't complaining, just observing.


Didn't think you were complaining. Already posted that quote last month along with lots of other useful info Richard shared with me. But reason for reposting it was just in case other members, like yourself, may have been surprised after trying beans from Coffee Compass had they been expecting something more akin to those from Foundry or HasBean.


----------



## Dallah

DoubleShot said:


> Didn't think you were complaining. Already posted that quote last month along with lots of other useful info Richard shared with me. But reason for reposting it was just in case other members, like yourself, may have been surprised after trying beans from Coffee Compass had they been expecting something more akin to those from Foundry or HasBean.


Ahh. Cheers for that. Its a long thread and I must admit that I have not read, so that's my excuse


----------



## Mrboots2u

ridland said:


> Is that right? Darker beans are easier to dial in? Am I going to be challenged trying to dial in beans from Foundry? I have some of the yummy Ethiopian Yirgacheffe on the way. Feeling a daunted amateur at this point.


Perhaps more forgivng if under extracted would be a more appropriate phrase.

Im sure you will be fine dialling in a new bean


----------



## jeebsy

Rio Azul microlot from Caravan was one of the nicest flat whites i've ever had (from Curator's in the City), got a bag to take home and think I got two acceptable shots out it. Wish i knew then what I knew now etc.


----------



## DoubleShot

Note to self...must start using correct terminology ('under extracted' for example)


----------



## marcuswar

note to self.. must try harder to understand this coffee terminology


----------



## marcuswar

...if under extracted equates to it's "stronger" then how strong must an empty cup be !


----------



## twotone

Sweet Bourbon for me was a bit of a disappointment, had two bags and couldn't get it to taste right no matter what I did, thought that the beans were 'okay' and got decent drinks from them but they were nowhere near as good as Gusto Gold which really suprised me cause GG didn't appear to me my 'sort of coffee' on paper but I loved it.


----------



## Dallah

If Coffee Compass is trying to ensure that their beans are easier to work with, then I would say they have accomplished that. I've never had a sink shot from their beans and dialling is has been easy enough (and cheap when the errors are still drinkable). I wonder if the approach means that some of the nuance is lost. Foundry beans will be my first real attempt with something not medium to dark roast. Wish me luck.


----------



## twotone

ridland said:


> If Coffee Compass is trying to ensure that their beans are easier to work with, then I would say they have accomplished that. I've never had a sink shot from their beans and dialling is has been easy enough (and cheap when the errors are still drinkable). I wonder if the approach means that some of the nuance is lost. Foundry beans will be my first real attempt with something not medium to dark roast. Wish me luck.


I've exactly the same with Coffee Compass' beans, hardly wasted a shot in about 6kg of beans, I've recently tried Foundry's Yirgacheffe beans which I can't make a decent espresso with so be warned.


----------



## Bigpikle

Been ploughing into Hill and Valley this last week - REALLY enjoying this. Dark but smooth and just works in whatever I make. 18g in 28g out in 27-28 secs is lovely, and when put 1:1 as a Americano is my staple now.

Almost enough to make me regret signing up for DSOL for the next 3 months, but experimenting with some new beans is always fun!


----------



## Kyle548

Just bought 1kg of Cuban from them.


----------



## twotone

Just ordered the Espresso selection which is three bags of choice between about eight lots of espresso blend beans, I chose, Espresso Gusto Gold, Red Roast & Mahogany Roast Jampit Hit.

I also ordered a bag of Mocha Italia too (based on the other thread by Ronsil, thanks).

Looking forward to trying all of these although this is the third time now that I've ordered the Gusto Gold blend beans which are superb IMO.

Tony


----------



## marcuswar

Mocha Italia is great.... smooth with a real quality dark chocolate finish.


----------



## JK009

Hi

Having read all 262 post in this thread, I would like to try CC.

Not sure discount code still work for forum members. I highly appreciate if some one can share

Thanks


----------



## marcuswar

pm sent to JK009


----------



## 7493

It was working a couple of weeks ago...


----------



## JK009

Hi Marcus

Thank you very much for your code

I have just order 3 bags x500g around 15:30

Sweet Bourbon

Brighton Lanes

Gusto Gold

Could anybody please tell me how many days it should be used after roasting date? Thanks


----------



## DoubleShot

Richard suggests 4-6 days rest for their beans, 6 days for Brighton Lanes.

Don't think you'll be disappointed. Good choice btw especially Gusto Gold.


----------



## marcuswar

You're welcome JK009, I'm sure you are going to love those coffees when they arrive. As Doubleshot said, the Gusto is very nice


----------



## JK009

DoubleShot said:


> Richard suggests 4-6 days rest for their beans, 6 days for Brighton Lanes.
> 
> Don't think you'll be disappointed. Good choice btw especially Gusto Gold.


Thanks

it seems I did order too much ( 1.5kg) while I drink only 1 cup of cappa every morning and 2-3 cups on Sunday

I do not know how to deal with the beans when they reach to the best time for brewing?


----------



## DoubleShot

Store in a cool dark cupboard if possible.


----------



## twotone

Gusto Gold blend beans are outstanding however all of the beans will be fine until you get round to using them.

I've just ordered three bags of Gusto Gold and two other bags of beans (2.5kg in total) ordered Wednesday and delivered Thursday, amazing service.


----------



## evoman

DoubleShot said:


> Store in a cool dark cupboard if possible.


I always stick them in the depths of the freezer until I am nearly ready for them. The biggest component of deterioration is presumably oxidation (plus loss of volatiles), so I assume that freezer temps limit deterioration (since oxidation rate is strongly tied to temp)


----------



## JK009

evoman said:


> I always stick them in the depths of the freezer until I am nearly ready for them. The biggest component of deterioration is presumably oxidation (plus loss of volatiles), so I assume that freezer temps limit deterioration (since oxidation rate is strongly tied to temp)


Hi Evoman

could you please let me know :

1/ you store the bean in the freezer as soon as you have the bag

OR

2/ you did it after 4-6 days after roasting date

Thanks


----------



## DoubleShot

If freezing them, remember to place a piece of sellotape over the one-way valve to avoid any moisture or smells from other foods etc getting to the beans.

I've never frozen any fresh beans but would guess that resting them prior to freezing would probably be the way to go. Squeeze out any co2 that may have built up inside the bag. Then when you need them, remove from freezer, let them thaw at room temperature and they'll be ready to use.


----------



## marcuswar

Good advice from DS but I'd suggest using electricians tape or similar rather than sellotape as I find sellotape looses its adhesion and goes brittle when frozen.


----------



## DoubleShot

Fell victim to using a household brand name when referring to a generic product, lol!

Bit like, most people refer to vacuum cleaners, even Dyson ones, as hoovers!


----------



## marcuswar

...or referring to whirlpool baths as Jacuzzi's even when not made by Jacuzzi


----------



## jeebsy

marcuswar said:


> ...or referring to whirlpool baths as Jacuzzi's even when not made by Jacuzzi


Yoghurt, frisbee etc


----------



## risky

I'm interested to see how it keeps when frozen. Not that I'd ever need to do I don't think, but I recall reading a tweet by Mark at coffeegeek recently where he had stored some beans in the freezer and they were garbage when he came to use them. Perhaps its OK for short term but not for long term?


----------



## jeebsy

marcuswar said:


> ...or referring to whirlpool baths as Jacuzzi's even when not made by Jacuzzi


Came across a few of these during a uni course - prompted me to look up this https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_generic_and_genericized_trademarks . Few interesting ones (yes, it's that time on a Friday) on there


----------



## JK009

DoubleShot said:


> If freezing them, remember to place a piece of sellotape over the one-way valve to avoid any moisture or smells from other foods etc getting to the beans.


Thanks for your advice

I am still confused and not understand about how the smell can get into the one-way-valve bean bag

What is the one-way valve designed for ?

Thanks


----------



## gcogger

JK009 said:


> Thanks for your advice
> 
> I am still confused and not understand about how the smell can get into the one-way-valve bean bag
> 
> What is the one-way valve designed for ?
> 
> Thanks


I agree with your reasoning. I used to tape the valves, but don't bother any more, and I've not noticed a difference.


----------



## hotmetal

The valve is to allow CO2 out while preventing air and moisture getting in. Fresh roasted beans that are hermetically sealed will actually puff up the bag without a valve. You need to let the gas out but not let oxygen in or they will start to stale, so the theory goes.


----------



## Phobic

I've been through this thread and captured settings for Brighton Lane and put them into the Coffee Log App

Summary below, you can see averages, brew ratios and more in the App to get an idea of what works well.

Thanks

Phobic


Dose Weight (g)Shot Weight (g)Shot Time (s)152825162430173227173235173235173235173235173428173428182725182827182827182828182830183230193030


----------



## BenJM

Finished a bag of Rancheros Mohogany on Tuesday. They were very nice both in a Moka Pot and my new stovetop percolator.

recieved a bag of Mocha Italia today. Lovely, dark oily looking beans. Great smell and taste with strong aftertaste.

This is my kind of bean. However, the Rancheros were so good, I believe I may try other Mohogany roasts from CC in the future.

Very happy with their coffee and service.


----------



## BenJM

Bought a 1500ml cafetière on Monday and have been using it with Mocha Italia all week. Loving this dark roast bean!

My cups hold around 320ml and I like to have two strong cups of coffee. For this I am using around 30g of beans and 700ml water in the cafetière.


----------



## BenJM

Has anyone else used Mocha Italia with a cafetière?

interested in your recipe


----------



## gcogger

BenJM said:


> Has anyone else used Mocha Italia with a cafetière?
> 
> interested in your recipe


No, but I use it with a CCD. I use ~17g of coffee to ~300ml of water, so more coffee than you. I love it, but I'm not sure I'd want to drink it all the time







I usually have 2 or 3 different coffees on the go, so I have different options depending on my mood.


----------



## BenJM

Hmm...Maybe a ccd will be my next purchase :-D


----------



## gcogger

I like mine because I like a very clean cup (so filtered) but, other than that, the cafetière is perfectly capable of making great coffee


----------



## BenJM

I recieved a bag of French Breakfast from CC today. It is simply perfect.

Rich, dark and smoky. Lovely aftertaste. Best coffee I have had to date.


----------



## PeterF

Al though I have been impressed with other Coffee Compass offerings (Java Jampit) I found the Brighton Lane very 2 dimensional with no real depth.



twotone said:


> Just got these beans from Coffeecompass with a couple of other bags of beans.
> 
> One word, fabulous!
> 
> That is all.
> 
> Very good review here below, I used his recipe and didn't even have to adjust my grinder from the previous beans.
> 
> http://www.koffster.com/blended-coffee/coffee-compass-brighton-lanes-blend/


----------



## 7493

PeterF said:


> Al though I have been impressed with other Coffee Compass offerings (Java Jampit) I found the Brighton Lane very 2 dimensional with no real depth.


I agree about 'Brighton lanes' But many of their other offerings are excellent! Old Brown java for example.


----------



## BenJM

PeterF said:


> Al though I have been impressed with other Coffee Compass offerings (Java Jampit) I found the Brighton Lane very 2 dimensional with no real depth.


Have you tried French Breakfast?

If not, I would highly recommend you do. It is lovely.


----------



## sambo2

Has anyone tried the mystery mk5 yet? I'll be placing an order in the next few days and dont know weather to go for a suprise or just get 500g of a known bean...?


----------



## marcuswar

I tried it last month.. can't say I was blown away to be honest although it's definitely good value for money. It's certainly drinkable but wasn't anything special for me.


----------



## twotone

sambo2 said:


> Has anyone tried the mystery mk5 yet? I'll be placing an order in the next few days and dont know weather to go for a suprise or just get 500g of a known bean...?


I bought three kgs last month, loved them, I drink them in milk based drinks but others in the house drink them with water and a dash of cold milk and they thought they were excellent too.

I've never had anything other than excellent beans from CC, can't rate them highly enough.

Tony


----------



## rjb767

Hi, I've been using Lavazza Espresso beans for ages ..I like them but I've decided it's time to try something new. After reading this thread I've been tempted to put an order into Coffee Compass. I understand there is a discount code for forum members and wondered if someone could possibly share this?

Richard


----------



## hotmetal

rjb767 said:


> ... Coffee Compass... discount code for forum members and wondered if someone could possibly share this?
> 
> Richard


I don't know the code (I prefer lighter roasts) but the place to ask for the code is this thread I'm going to post a link to. When you come to order - click the ad banner so they can see where the referral has come from.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=27087


----------



## destiny

Any receipies for a Bourbon and Lanes blends that you know that work? Ideally with 17 or 18g baskets.


----------



## rgoodcoffee

Hi Tony,

just bought some gusto gold espresso beans from your glowing reviews. I was just wondering what recipe you would recommend for these?

thanks,

Rory


----------



## DoubleShot

rgoodcoffee said:


> Just bought some gusto gold espresso beans from your glowing reviews. I was just wondering what recipe you would recommend for these?


It was a couple of years ago (doesn't time fly!) when I tried Gusto Gold but the recipe I used was:

17g in 38g out in 32 secs


----------



## rgoodcoffee

Lovely, thanks!

You used these beans at all recently? Hoping the quality is still as good.

I'm going to compile a lot of info from this thread on beans and recipies/flavours on my next post for anyone interested...


----------



## rgoodcoffee

Hi,

I've just been reading through this forum and there's a lot of information on lots of different CC beans, so I thought I'd just compile all the info I could find for anyone who's after getting some CC beans but doesn't want to read through this whole thread! I haven't tried any CC beans yet but just put an order in for the Gusto Gold which I'm very excited to try after many glowing reviews!

Firstly CC seem to roast darker than other roasters, so if you're after light roasts, I'd go to Foundry or HasBean instead.

Richard apparently says the recipe for all his beans (as a good starting point) is a ratio of 1:1.6 at about 28s. I'm guessing because darker beans need a shorter ratio?

*Brighton Lanes Blend*



*
*Seems very popular, maybe better in espresso than milk? But this seems open to opinion. Quite a dark roast.

Seen a few recipe's from @twotone, @DoubleShot and @GCGlasglow (hope you don't mind me tagging) which are as follows:


17g>32g in 35s used in a milk based drink.

18g>32g in 30s

18g>28g in 27s


*
Sweet Bourbon Blend*

*
*A bit stronger than Brighton Lanes blend? So maybe lower the dose. Maybe a slightly nicer bean than the BL, again all up to opinion as people have said the opposite.

Only recipe I can find is below:


16g>32g in 35s

*Java Jampit Estate*

*
*Apparently needs a slightly finer grind than the Brighton Lanes or Sweet Bourbon beans. A slightly darker bean, it's a SO so maybe up the temperature a degree or two? Maybe not as great in milk, better as an espresso?

Found a couple of recipe's from @twotone and @marcuswar below:


17g>32g in 30-32s

18.5g>28g in 28s


*Gusto Gold*

*
*This bean seems to be a real favourite of a couple of users, apparently a slightly lighter coffee than the others, but with some great body and fruit notes, but nothing too citrus-y. Great as an espresso or in milk. One user also said it's great in an aeropress. A couple of recipe's below:


17g>38g in 32s

18g>28-32g in 27s

17g>38g in 32s


*Hill and Valley*

*
*Some people really loved this coffee and it seemed to be popular. Apparently quite a dark and rich coffee with lots in the way of chocolate and caramel. Great as both espresso and in milk. Someone described it as a 'proper coffee', maybe a bit 'old fashioned'. Maybe grind a bit coarser for this. Only complaint about this is that some people found it quite hard to pull consistent shots with? A couple of recipe's below from @johnealey, @twotone and @bigpikle:


18g>27g in 30s

17g>32g in 30s

18g>28g in 27-28s


*Mystery Blend*

Of course this changes, I think it's on Mk 6 now, and the last one people were discussing here were mk 5, so please feel free to post any opinion on mk6 if anyone has tried them?

So that seems to be most of the content really. Also really positive things said about the Indian Bibi and a Yellow bourbon too.


----------



## Maff

Nice to see this thread started some years ago. At least Brighton Lanes is still going.

It's my most favorite on the Coffee Compass Espresso range and wondered if blends can stop being produced?

I hope Brighton keeps going. I'm fairly new and still only with CC. After Brighton Lanes I like Gusto Gold then Malabar Hit.

Been trying Rave and Modern Standard ranges when I'm in Sainsbury's, but they are such different taste from Coffee Compass. Don't get on with them really.


----------



## Rickv

I popped into collect some beans a few weeks ago. Richard kindly showed me round. Really nice bloke and great to have it only a few miles down the road.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

